
Why You Should Share Your Ideas Online - stewfortier
https://stewfortier.com/why-you-should-share-your-ideas-online/
======
appliku
Every time I read articles like that, of course, it inspires me to create, it
gives hope, and stuff like that.

It is possible. Just do simple things and write.

But then you reach lines about $4m in sales and you are like "c'mon that just
not me, right? it can't be".

I guess most of the time people have these questions in their head: \- Who am
I to write? I am no expert (afraid to express an opinion, share knowledge) \-
Whom will I teach? There are tons of people who know more.

and all that stuff.

What I am trying to say depending on current environment the person is in – it
can be very hard to overcome those feelings and just start writing.

People should know that when they start writing when they start doing what
they have never done – they will at some point be at the place they never
been, out of that bubble where they were with discouraging peers.

Maybe that's why people invented aliases?

~~~
stewfortier
I think what was most interesting to me as I wrote this was that everybody
started at nothing.

There was no guarantee of success for any of them -- it was the same empty
page that all of us have to face.

And while it may not be likely that any one person will become mega-
successful, there is only one way to find out.

------
dxl32
_Yep +1 have sold $4m worth of PDFs /videos to developers since I started
working on my first book in 2016. Developers are an amazing audience _

Interesting how much money devs want to spend on learning!

~~~
stewfortier
Right? Daniel Vassallo's AWS book was another "whoa!" moment. Engineers: a)
are generally paid well and b) love learning.

Seems like a wonderful market to sell educational content into

